# سلسلة شوم في الهندسة الكهربائية



## بني ليث (31 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أريد كتاب شوم في مجال الكهرومغناطيسية ( الهندسة الكهربائية) لانني بحاجة ماسة الية 
وشكرا
والسلام عليكم


----------



## ahmed atia omara (9 ديسمبر 2009)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## المعتز بالله (10 ديسمبر 2009)

لماذا لا تبحث عنه في المكتبة الهندسية ؟


----------



## aliomar2006 (2 أبريل 2010)

وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال


----------



## زهره الوتس (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

